# Total Annihilation



## moses_nicholas (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been trying to get the game "Total Annihilation" to run for about an hour now. I'm running windows xp home edition. i've patched the game with the official patch, but when i run the game, I get this message:

Error: Environment Initialization Failed!
Check your DirectX setup

Anyone know how to proceed? Thanks!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello :wave:

Try downloading directx9.0c(link found in my signature) and installing that, also update your video card to the latest driver.


----------



## moses_nicholas (Jan 21, 2007)

I dowloaded the directX and extracted it to c:, which didnt solve the problem. I did update my driver and that solved the problem, so thanks very much! I'm running low on disc space, so is there any way to get rid of the directX files? i don't wan't to just delete them without any advice.. thanks!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, glad to hear updating the files solved the issue :smile:

Old files, you can delete the setup files. I don't see any harm in it.. Do you have any older program you can remove?


----------

